
I uploaded 4 terabyte over Korea’s 4G, and paid $48 - pieterhg
https://levels.io/korea-4g
======
Nadya
>This is Hongdae. Yes, looks like Japan, don’t say that to a Korean, they will
kill you.

I was scrolling down a bit too quickly and actually thought that was a street
in Japan until I saw the hangul. I laughed when I read the comment about the
image.

Korean and Japanese internet is _amazing_ compared to the US. Being smaller
countries, the infrastructure for upgrades is a lot easier to roll out.
Imagine rolling out to California or even _just New York_ and then consider
for it to work optimally it needs to be rolled out across the entire backbone
of the network across the nation - and jump through a bunch of regulatory
hoops to get it there.

I'm not sure about Korea, but Japanese internet is largely self-regulated
while the US has the FCC and, I believe, other bodies that can sometimes get
in the way...

------
flashman
> What about just going wireless guys/girls? It’s silly we’re still trying to
> push so much traffic over old wires.

Because spectrum gets crowded faster than fibre.

